# Nikon releases COOLPIX P1000 with 24-3000mm focal range



## expatinasia (Jul 11, 2018)

Nikon has released the COOLPIX P1000 Super-Telephoto Camera that features a lens that goes up to a mind-blowing 3000mm.

This page on newsshooter has a couple of good videos to go with their story.

https://www.newsshooter.com/2018/07/11/nikon-releases-insane-super-telephoto-camera-24-3000mm-focal-range/

That's insane!


----------



## AlanF (Jul 11, 2018)

The 3000mm is a joke. It is f/8 at 3000mm and the diffraction limited aperture is f/2.2. The resolution of the lens at 3000mm is reduced to that of a bright ~850mm lens, and will have all the shake, narrow field of view etc of the 3000mm.


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 12, 2018)

True. I do not think many people here will buy it, but I still found it to be an interesting story. Nice marketing gimmick.

I also noticed that Sony's brand new RX100 Mark VI (6) had a longer lens (24-200 f/2.8-4.5 T)while keeping its very compact form. That's pretty impressive for a camera that is highly regarded in the pocket segment.


----------



## slclick (Jul 12, 2018)

All that comes to mind is The Damned song, 'Noise Noise Noise'


----------

